# Camphor wood kitchenware/tableware



## thier1754 (Oct 9, 2004)

We are considering including camphor wood cutting boards from Australia on our website.  We're wondering who might have used kitchen/table items made from this material and how they performed for you. Anybody?  We're also looking for more Australian/New Zealand items and high quality Pacific Coast native art/jewelry. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 9, 2004)

I know what camphor is, but not sure what camphor wood is.  If it smells anything like camphor, I'm not sure it's something I want in contact with my food.  

Would you enlighten us/me?


----------

